# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  درخواست کتاب آموزشی برنامه نویسی شارپ 2010

## Niloufar70

سلام بر همگی دوستان خوب برنامه نویس
من دنبال کتاب آموزش جامع سی شارپ 2010 می گردم کتاب جامعی نظیر کتاب آقای هاشمیان که دوستمون آقای امید احمدی معرفی کردن ... تو اینترنت خیلی جستجو کردم اما نتونستم پیدا کنم
آیا کسی از دوستان چنین کتابی رو سراغ داره ؟؟؟ 2008 هم باشه مسئله ای نیست فقط جامع باشه مثل کتاب آقای هاشمیان
ممنون

----------

